# iPad Mini



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am a very pro-Apple consumer that eats up anything that Apple introduces. They are evil geniuses that really know what the consumer wants and they trick me into buying every new product they come out with.

This latest review really explains why you need an iPad Mini. Please watch it and let your life be changed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Os87PLlyU4k#!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am an anti Apple fanatic and that was funny!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

1:21 :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is awesome. And is exactly why I'm still rocking my three year old iPod Touch.


----------

